# Plant ID please



## thegrandpoohbah (Jan 6, 2016)

I bought this from a pet store in Smithers. It was sold bunched in a little ceramic ring and I figured it was some sort of Sagittaria. Upon removing it from the ring and taking off the sponge wrapping I discovered that it is actually all one plant and not lots of little plants bunched together like I initially thought. So what do you think I ended up with? It stand about 3 inches high.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

I got the same one from a petstore too in langley. They didn't know what it was either. I'm eagerly waiting for the answer 😂

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## thegrandpoohbah (Jan 6, 2016)

My store was a Total Pet, you? 

And please don't judge. I don't normally shop from chain pet stores but we are in the north and pickings are slim...


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Hate to say it but that may not be a true aquatic plant 
Only way to find out is wait a couple weeks to see if it survives underwater.

21 plants to avoid in the aquarium â€" Practical Fishkeeping Magazine


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Its acorus. They list them on plant lists all the time for aquatic plants but it's not. It can be used for lizards etc in terrariums but box and chain
Store don't know the diff so they order. It will live for a while then die. 
They also list a lot of other plants that i buy as potted plants at nurseries. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegrandpoohbah (Jan 6, 2016)

Well that's too bad. It has been fine in my low light quarantine tank for 2 weeks now and just got transplanted into the main tank. We'll see I suppose.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

thegrandpoohbah said:


> My store was a Total Pet, you?
> 
> And please don't judge. I don't normally shop from chain pet stores but we are in the north and pickings are slim...


Mine was Fish Addicts. They didn't know if it was an aquarium plant or not. They just came in a shipment. Oh and I never judge☺.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

thegrandpoohbah said:


> Well that's too bad. It has been fine in my low light quarantine tank for 2 weeks now and just got transplanted into the main tank. We'll see I suppose.


Mines been in for a month now. Looks great. That really is to bad that it isn't a true aquatic plant as I just moved it into my new tank I started aquascaping last night.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

